# ceramic tile paint



## napapainter (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a client asking about painting ceramic tile, is this a possibility? If so what product?


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

Probably you would want to use XIM product for priming. The important factor will be how hard your top coating will be, like a two part epoxy.
Some one part epoxies are not allowed due to some state's environmental laws.


----------



## paintr56 (Jan 21, 2010)

It is a possibility. Go to www.napcoltd.com They sell a product called flint-stone that looks fantastic on tile. Call them tell them what you are doing and they should be able to help you. They ship all over the country.

Jim Bunton


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

napapainter said:


> I have a client asking about painting ceramic tile, is this a possibility? If so what product?


 
Believe it or not I have had good results using Zinsser coverstain and Kelly Moore 1680 in a elementary school bathroom. Did that about 7 years ago and it still looks good. XIM is a good option too.



EDIT - OP, are you in Napa? I am in Sebastopol.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Check out klenztone.com. They have good products for prepping stone and tile for paint.


----------



## napapainter (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## napapainter (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info. and yes I am in Napa.


----------

